# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  A bie ndesh ideja e "zotit" me lirinë?

## armandovranari

Ideja se fati yne eshte i shkruar, Zoti i cili di dhe ben gjithcka me ben te dyshoje ne lirine time. A jam une vertet i lire ne zgjedhjet e mia ne jete nese keto zgjedhje jane te parathena? (megjithese une nuk kam dijeni qe me pare)

OSe duke e lene Zotin menjane, a jemi ne qenie deterministe dmth qe veprimet tona jane te determinuara nga faktore te jashtem per vullnetin tone, si gjeneza, ambienti historiko-social,etj?

----------


## tim

du me i ra shkurt 
se zoti kufizon lirine origjinare qe njeriu ka pas.

----------


## ice_storm

> Ideja se fati yne eshte i shkruar, Zoti i cili di dhe ben gjithcka me ben te dyshoje ne lirine time. A jam une vertet i lire ne zgjedhjet e mia ne jete nese keto zgjedhje jane te parathena? (megjithese une nuk kam dijeni qe me pare)
> 
> OSe duke e lene Zotin menjane, a jemi ne qenie deterministe dmth qe veprimet tona jane te determinuara nga faktore te jashtem per vullnetin tone, si gjeneza, ambienti historiko-social,etj?



NQS e pranojm ekzistencen e zotit dhe ana fetare (3 kryesoret) atehere

JHWH (jehovah) sthote asnje gje ne Librin e pare te bibles, dmth Versioni i çifuteve

Jezusi eshte ai qe e fut ne loje "free will" dmth lirine e te qenit dhe te berit, fut ne loje parajsen shperblimin e veprimeve dhe ferrin 

Muhamedi nje gje si jezusi vetem se me rregulla te tjera.



Siç u pergjigja edhe tek tema tjeter

SIGURISHT QE Influhencohemi

diversiteti tek gjithshka qe na rrethon, nderton ate qe ne jemi dhe ne veprime pasqyrojme ato qe kemi jetuar

Besoj qe kjo eshte dhe arsyeja pse jemi te ndryshem dhe marrim vendime te ndryshme por jo sepse kemi liri.

----------


## Hyllien

Ideja se fati eshte i shkruar nuk perjashton mundesine e zgjedhjes. Nese njeriu nuk do te ishte i lire ne zgjedhjet e tij atehere nuk duhet te gjykohej per ato zgjedhje. 
Parapercaktimin e kuptoj ne kete menyre: 
Çdo gje eshte e parashkruar sepse per Zotin, koha nuk eshte nje dimension si per njerezit. Zoti eshte jashte ketij dimensioni. Per nje veprim te caktuar, une me vullnetin tim te lire bej zgjedhjen dhe ajo zgjedhje imja eshte e shkruar. Patjeter pjesa derrrmuese e ndodhive jane jashte vullnetit te njeriut, por per to, njeriut nuk i kerkohet te beje nje zgjedhje dhe as nuk eshte i pergjegjshem. Nder ato qe kane te bejne me njeriun, por jane jashte vullnetit te tij, jane lindja, koha dhe vendi i lindjes, familja, fiziku Me keto s'ka asnje problem se nuk kerkohet dhe nuk mundesh te besh zgjedhje, dhe as nuk je i pergjegjshem.

Çeshtja mund te jete pak me e komplikuar kur kalojme tek arsyeja dhe ndjenjat. 
Nese Zoti ka krijuar trurin, arsyen, ndjenjatme te cilat une bej zgjedhjen atehere a jam une i lire ne zgjedhjen time dhe a jam i pergjegjshem per te? 
I gjithe sistemit i vendimmarjes eshte krijuar ne menyre qe te permbaje ne vetvete vullnetin e lire. Njeriu  e di qe e ka mundesine te zgjedhe ne nje situate te caktuar, dhe nuk mund te thote po zgjedh te gabuaren dhe eshte Zoti, Ai qe e krijoi trurin tim ne menyre qe te zgjedh te gabuaren sepse njeriu e di qe mund te zgjedhe dhe te drejten. Zoti i ka krijuar te dyja mundesite, zgjedhjen e te gabuares dhe te drejtes dhe eshte njeriu qe duhet te vendose. Njeriu nuk eshte teresisht, por vetem mjaftueshmerisht i lire ne zgjedhje.
Nje njeri plotesisht i pergjegjshem, ne zgjedhjet e gabuara nuk mund te fajesoje askend veç vetes. Nuk mund te fshihet pas rrethanave, shoqerise, ndjenjave, karakterit dhe as pas mburojes se fundit, paditurise (megjithese keto rrethana thone qe do merren parasysh  :shkelje syri: ). Kjo duhet te detyroje njeriun qe t'i beje zgjedhjet me me kujdes.

Gjithashtu njeriu nuk eshte i lire per te mos zgjedhur. Ndenja menjane ne nje ndodhi te caktuar, nuk do te thote aspak se nuk bere nje zgjedhje, por zgjodhe te mos nderhysh (zgjedhja tjeter do ishte te nderhyje). Kjo eshte zgjedhja jote. Nderhyrja pastaj do te sillte para nje tjeter detyre zgjedhjeje. Njeriu nuk mund te jete jashte zgjedhjes. Liria absolute i perket vetem Zotit.
Liria e dhene eshte e mjaftueshme (edhe per ta shkaterruar dhe per ta lumturuar njeriun)!

----------


## pagani

> Ideja se fati yne eshte i shkruar, Zoti i cili di dhe ben gjithcka me ben te dyshoje ne lirine time. A jam une vertet i lire ne zgjedhjet e mia ne jete nese keto zgjedhje jane te parathena? (megjithese une nuk kam dijeni qe me pare)
> 
> OSe duke e lene Zotin menjane, a jemi ne qenie deterministe dmth qe veprimet tona jane te determinuara nga faktore te jashtem per vullnetin tone, si gjeneza, ambienti historiko-social,etj?


Ajo qe me cudit me shume se te gjitha gjerat e kesaj bote eshte qe nje koncept kaq absurd sa ekzistenca e zotit monotheistik vazhdon te diskutohet e te shtjellohet nga njerez me kulture relativisht normale.
Si koncept, ky u krijua thjesht per te kufizuar lirine personale te njerezve, dhe vazhdon te kete te njejtin funksion edhe sot. Ideja e mekatit, e ferrit dhe parajses, e menyres se kodifikuar te sjelljes se njeriut, jane thjesht pengesa imagjinare ne rrugen e lirise shpirterore. 
Besimet fetare monotheistike jane nje barbarizem primitiv qe i ka kushtuar shtrenjte lirise dhe zhvillimit njerezor, dhe po vazhdon te kryeje te njejtin funksion dhe sot.
I kthen njerezit ne idolater te kesaj krijese imagjinare, ne vend qe ti lere njerezit te lire te zbulojne admirimin e jo adhurimin e asaj qe eshte e vertete dhe e bukur. Lirise qe te zgjedhes cilendo rruge ne jete. Ajo nuk eshte e shkruar. Ate, duhet ta shkruash vete.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

kush tha kush tha? Po njerezit te lire kane qene (ne jete te jeteve!) jo? Tani, vertet tha ai qe feja eshte opium per masat por ketu e kish fjalen per demagogjine e institucioneve fetare dhe jo besimin e lire, se po te jete per besim te lire fetar, cdokush krijon fene e vet (sipas interesit kuptohet) dhe s'ka perse ta krijoje ne menyre te tille qe ta izoloje. 

Monoteizmi primitiv? C'thua ore? Une them se eshte ideollogjia me perfekte nga c'do ideollogji tjeter. Sa e dobishme eshte, ajo eshte tjeter pune. Feja eshte nje nga "shpikjet" me brilante te mendjes njerezore, prandaj dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite te funksionoje ne menyre perfekte (biles ka rrezik qe te shuhet bota me pare, e pastaj feja) Eh thuaj.

----------


## pagani

> kush tha kush tha? Po njerezit te lire kane qene (ne jete te jeteve!) jo? Tani, vertet tha ai qe feja eshte opium per masat por ketu e kish fjalen per demagogjine e institucioneve fetare dhe jo besimin e lire, se po te jete per besim te lire fetar, cdokush krijon fene e vet (sipas interesit kuptohet) dhe s'ka perse ta krijoje ne menyre te tille qe ta izoloje. 
> 
> Monoteizmi primitiv? C'thua ore? Une them se eshte ideollogjia me perfekte nga c'do ideollogji tjeter. Sa e dobishme eshte, ajo eshte tjeter pune. Feja eshte nje nga "shpikjet" me brilante te mendjes njerezore, prandaj dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite te funksionoje ne menyre perfekte (biles ka rrezik qe te shuhet bota me pare, e pastaj feja) Eh thuaj.


Tungjatjeta Cupke!
Nuk e kuptoj mire cfare do te thuash me njerezit kane qene te lire (ne jete te jeteve). Pak si naive, jo? 
Sa per lirine individuale, vetem ne endrra jemi te lire me te vertete, keshtu ka qene dhe keshtu do te jete.
Ajo qe kufizon me shume lirine tende eshte mungesa e mendimit te lire, asgje tjeter. Ka njerez qe mendojne. Ka njerez qe besojne. Ka dhe nga ta, qe edhe mendojne edhe besojne. Problemi eshte se mendimi gjithmone ve ne dyshim besimin, ndaj dhe besimet jane perpjekur dhe perpiqen ta pengojne mendimin e lire. Ndaj keto dy gjera jane shpesh ne konflikt. Po si nje mendimtar i lire une do ta mbroja me gjithe force te drejten e dikush tjetri per besimin e lire fetar. Ndryshe do te bija ne nivelin e barbarizmit dhe primitivitetit qe karakterizon besimet monotheistike, te cilat pa meshire godasin individualizmin per te perhapur peruljen dhe adhurimin; qofte ndaj krishtit, apo muhametit, apo kujtdo profeti te lajthitur te shkretetirave te lindjes se mesme. Per kete aresye e cilesoj fene monotheistike si gjene me te peshtire qe ka nxjerre ndonjehere corba njerezore; megjithese jam krejtesisht i cuditur se sa peshe ka pasur ne histori kjo genjeshter monumentale.

Me respekt,
Pagani.

----------


## KVS

> Per kete aresye e cilesoj fene monotheistike si gjene me te peshtire qe ka nxjerre ndonjehere corba njerezore; megjithese jam krejtesisht i cuditur se sa peshe ka pasur ne histori kjo genjeshter monumentale.


Çështje kërkese, tregu dhe tregtari. Pikëlluese, po ta mendosh... dhe akoma më pikëlluese po të mendosh kohëzgjatjen e dezeugjenizimit të trurit që u imponua prej andej...

Por mos harro se sot ka një fe të re që po triumfon në rrugën e të parave duke zëvendësuar dinosauriket monoteiste që në rënien e tyre po thithin shqiptarët e paidentitet që përpiqen më kot të (ç')identifikohen. 

Quhet konsumatorizëm. Fe e novatorizuar sipas parametrash moderne. (Sa rrënjë shqipe përdora?). Me fjalë të tjera: blerje të të panevojshmesh. Pikëlluese, po të mendosh... kërkesën e tregut.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Tungjatjeta Cupke!
> Nuk e kuptoj mire cfare do te thuash me njerezit kane qene te lire (ne jete te jeteve). Pak si naive, jo? 
> Sa per lirine individuale, vetem ne endrra jemi te lire me te vertete, keshtu ka qene dhe keshtu do te jete.
> Ajo qe kufizon me shume lirine tende eshte mungesa e mendimit te lire, asgje tjeter. Ka njerez qe mendojne. Ka njerez qe besojne. Ka dhe nga ta, qe edhe mendojne edhe besojne. Problemi eshte se mendimi gjithmone ve ne dyshim besimin, ndaj dhe besimet jane perpjekur dhe perpiqen ta pengojne mendimin e lire. Ndaj keto dy gjera jane shpesh ne konflikt. Po si nje mendimtar i lire une do ta mbroja me gjithe force te drejten e dikush tjetri per besimin e lire fetar. Ndryshe do te bija ne nivelin e barbarizmit dhe primitivitetit qe karakterizon besimet monotheistike, te cilat pa meshire godasin individualizmin per te perhapur peruljen dhe adhurimin; qofte ndaj krishtit, apo muhametit, apo kujtdo profeti te lajthitur te shkretetirave te lindjes se mesme. Per kete aresye e cilesoj fene monotheistike si gjene me te peshtire qe ka nxjerre ndonjehere corba njerezore; megjithese jam krejtesisht i cuditur se sa peshe ka pasur ne histori kjo genjeshter monumentale.
> 
> Me respekt,
> Pagani.


Ne jete te jeteve pagan, ne jete te jeteve  :buzeqeshje:  Perse? Sepse njerezve u pelqen te genjehen...oh yes! dhe nese nuk do te kish qene feja, do te kish qene dicka tjeter (ideollogji tjeter dmth) dhe kjo pasi njerzit nuk mund te jetojne dot pa genjeshtren (dhe kur flas per njerzit, u referohem turmave dhe jo individit.) Kjo eshte arsyeja qe nje genjeshter e tille si feja eshte, ka qene, dhe do te jete gjithmone e fuqishme, sado perpara qe te shkoje civilizimi. Madje me krijohet pershtypja se feja (apo besimi fetar, quaje si te duash, megjithese keto te dyja nuk jane e njejta gje ne te gjitha aspektet) pra feja, eshte civilizimi me i larte. Nuk mund ta quash primitive nje ideollogji te fuqishme si monoteizmi, plus qe eshte me racionali nga te gjitha besimet, e pare kjo nga shume aspekte. 

Monoteizmi kufizon mendimin e lire. Bukur fort! ideollogjia komuniste nuk beri te njejten gje, megjithese ish e vendosur qe ta shuante fene me top? Te thashe pagan: turmat s'mund te kene mendim te lire, se po te kishin, nuk do te kishin qene turma.

me respekt te ndersjellte,
cupka

----------


## pagani

> Ne jete te jeteve pagan, ne jete te jeteve  Perse? Sepse njerezve u pelqen te genjehen...oh yes! dhe nese nuk do te kish qene feja, do te kish qene dicka tjeter (ideollogji tjeter dmth) dhe kjo pasi njerzit nuk mund te jetojne dot pa genjeshtren (dhe kur flas per njerzit, u referohem turmave dhe jo individit.) Kjo eshte arsyeja qe nje genjeshter e tille si feja eshte, ka qene, dhe do te jete gjithmone e fuqishme, sado perpara qe te shkoje civilizimi. Madje me krijohet pershtypja se feja (apo besimi fetar, quaje si te duash, megjithese keto te dyja nuk jane e njejta gje ne te gjitha aspektet) pra feja, eshte civilizimi me i larte. Nuk mund ta quash primitive nje ideollogji te fuqishme si monoteizmi, plus qe eshte me racionali nga te gjitha besimet, e pare kjo nga shume aspekte. 
> 
> Monoteizmi kufizon mendimin e lire. Bukur fort! ideollogjia komuniste nuk beri te njejten gje, megjithese ish e vendosur qe ta shuante fene me top? Te thashe pagan: turmat s'mund te kene mendim te lire, se po te kishin, nuk do te kishin qene turma.
> 
> me respekt te ndersjellte,
> cupka


Mua nuk me pelqen te genjehem. Ndaj preferoj te kerkoj te verteten vazhdimisht. Te mendoj. Sa per te tjeret, (njerezit) nuk e di. Ka disa njerez qe u pelqen te rihen me kamzhik. Dhe te tjere qe te ngulin gozhde neper duar. Ka dhe nga ata qe u pelqen ti privojne vetes cdo kenaqsi, me kenaqsi, per hir te iluzionit se botes "tjeter".
Po ketu nuk po flasim se cfare u pelqen disave, ose shumices dmth turmes. Kjo mund te jete nje teme tjeter. Ketu po flasim per lirine personale te njeriut. 
Dhe lirine personale e kane sulmuar gjithmone ideollogjite totalitare, Komunizmi, Nazismi, Monotheismi. Po ti shikosh me kujdes jane ne thelb e njejta gje.
Qe e kane luftuar njera tjetren "me top" nuk te thote qe jane antiteza te ndersjellta. Gjarperinjte hane njeri tjetrin gjithashtu. 
Megjithate, mua shume pak me intereson cfare do dhe beson turma. Ajo nuk eshte dicka me te cilen mund te bisedosh dhe te llogjikosh. Ata mund te besojne qe bota eshte e sheshte, se do te marre fund neser, se muziken e ka shpikur djalli, pantallonat xhinks dhe internetin gjithashtu. Njerezit jane shpesh te kenaqur ne fllusken e iluzioneve te tyre.
Iluzioni eshte e para e te gjitha kenaqsive. Zhgenjimi eshte e fundit.

----------


## Prototype

Vete figura e zotit eshte krijuar ne menyre te tille nga njeriu qe te beje kedo qe beson te kujdesshem ndaj gjerave qe ben , qe te zgjedhi rrugen e moralit sepse vetem keshtu ka perparim dhe eshte ne te mire te tij , feja nuk eshte vetem fe por ka dhe shuem ane pozitive qe  njeriut i duhen ne jete , qe te shkoje drejt perparimit e jo degradimit .. pra te ece perpara prandaj sbesoj qe liria te duket si e ndaluar por vetem mundohet ta beje njeriun te mendoje ne menyre pozitive ne jete ..

----------


## pagani

> Vete figura e zotit eshte krijuar ne menyre te tille nga njeriu qe te beje kedo qe beson te kujdesshem ndaj gjerave qe ben , qe te zgjedhi rrugen e moralit sepse vetem keshtu ka perparim dhe eshte ne te mire te tij , feja nuk eshte vetem fe por ka dhe shuem ane pozitive qe  njeriut i duhen ne jete , qe te shkoje drejt perparimit e jo degradimit .. pra te ece perpara prandaj sbesoj qe liria te duket si e ndaluar por vetem mundohet ta beje njeriun te mendoje ne menyre pozitive ne jete ..


Ideja se dikush behet i moralshem nga frika e dickaje te trilluar mua me duket qesharake.
Njeriut ne jete i duhet integriteti individual. Keshtu mund "te shkoje drejt perparimit e jo degradimit". Qe te mendosh ne menyre positive duhet imagjinate e shendetshme, dhe per imagjinata ushqehet ne mendimin e lire, jo ne dogme. Ne dogmen monotheistike i ka rrenjet prapambetja dhe injoranca, ose degradimi sic e quani juve.

pa paragjykime,
pagani.

----------


## Prototype

Pagan ngaqe sbeson ti ne zot sdo te thote qe ato jane te trilluara  :shkelje syri:  ato jan vetem te theksuara psh ne bibel qe njeriu ti kete si baza mesimi ... se diku duhet nje model , asnje slind ii moralshem apo i zgjuar .. po behet duke mesuar  ...

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Problemi eshte se mendimi gjithmone ve ne dyshim besimin, ndaj dhe besimet jane perpjekur dhe perpiqen ta pengojne mendimin e lire.


Perse e ve mendimi gjithmone ne dyshim besimin? 

Besimet perpiqen ta pengojne mendimin e lire? Mos u ngaterro: "Feja" dhe "Besimi" nuk jane e njejta gje.

----------


## pagani

> Pagan ngaqe sbeson ti ne zot sdo te thote qe ato jane te trilluara  ato jan vetem te theksuara psh ne bibel qe njeriu ti kete si baza mesimi ... se diku duhet nje model , asnje slind ii moralshem apo i zgjuar .. po behet duke mesuar  ...


Sigurisht. Nje model duhet. Dikush ka model zotin, dikush djallin, dikush tjeter nje yll rok and rolli. 
A mund te imagjinosh te kesh model veten tende? Te jesh i lire nga adhurimi i gjerave te largeta e te padukshme, dhe te kesh mundesi te admirosh ate gjene e bukur dhe reale qe shikon rreth teje ne kete jete?
Mos ma merr per keq. Une i respektoj "modelet" e te tjereve, megjithse disa prej tyre i konsideroj te pabaza ose te trilluara. Ndaj dhe te pyes. Ndoshta mund te mesoj dicka nga pergjigjia qe do te marr.

Pagani.

----------


## pagani

> Perse e ve mendimi gjithmone ne dyshim besimin? 
> 
> Besimet perpiqen ta pengojne mendimin e lire? Mos u ngaterro: "Feja" dhe "Besimi" nuk jane e njejta gje.


Nuk flas vetem per fene. Flas ne pergjithesi per besimin. Feja eshte nje lloj besimi.
Besimi bazohet ne nje gjeneralizim abstrakt, jo ne nje gjeneralizim qe mund te ndahet ne predikata te vetetueshme.
per shembull; 
ky eshte nje besim jo-abstrakt 
"une besoj qe sokrati eshte i vdekshem"
qe mund te vertetohet duke e zberthyer ne predikata te verteta (axioma) te subjektit:
"sokrati eshte njeri" (e vertete)
"te gjithe njerezit jane te vdekshem" (e vertete)
nga del dhe vertetesia e besimit te lartem.

kurse shprehja: "une besoj ne zotin e hebrjenjve" eshte nje besim abstrakt i cili mund te vihet shume lehte ne dyshim po te mendohesh.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Nuk flas vetem per fene. Flas ne pergjithesi per besimin. Feja eshte nje lloj besimi.
> Besimi bazohet ne nje gjeneralizim abstrakt, jo ne nje gjeneralizim qe mund te ndahet ne predikata te vetetueshme.
> per shembull; 
> ky eshte nje besim jo-abstrakt 
> "une besoj qe sokrati eshte i vdekshem"
> qe mund te vertetohet duke e zberthyer ne predikata te verteta (axioma) te subjektit:
> "sokrati eshte njeri" (e vertete)
> "te gjithe njerezit jane te vdekshem" (e vertete)
> nga del dhe vertetesia e besimit te lartem.
> ...


dakort. atehere ti po flet per te gjitha besimet  abstrakte dhe po thua qe mendimi ve ne dyshim besimin. ok.

po sikur te kemi nje njeri qe quhet "pagan" cili thot:

"une besoj qe nepermjet te menduarit ne mund te arrime nje fare lirie"

a eshte besimi duke vene ne dyshim mendimin ne kete rast?

----------


## pagani

> dakort. atehere ti po flet per te gjitha besimet  abstrakte dhe po thua qe mendimi ve ne dyshim besimin. ok.
> 
> po sikur te kemi nje njeri qe quhet "pagan" cili thot:
> 
> "une besoj qe nepermjet te menduarit ne mund te arrime nje fare lirie"
> 
> a eshte besimi duke vene ne dyshim mendimin ne kete rast?


Neqoftese i quajturi 'pagan' e thote nje gje te tille atehere kjo eshte nje kontradikte llogjike. 
Po pagani nuk mund te thote kurre "une besoj" ne kontekstin e melartem, por "une mendoj". 
"Besimi abstrakt" nuk eshte e njejta gje si "mendimi abstrakt".

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Neqoftese i quajturi 'pagan' e thote nje gje te tille atehere kjo eshte nje kontradikte llogjike. 
> Po pagani nuk mund te thote kurre "une besoj" ne kontekstin e melartem, por "une mendoj". 
> "Besimi abstrakt" nuk eshte e njejta gje si "mendimi abstrakt".


nuk e krahasova mendimin abstrakt me besimin abstrakt... thjesht jam duke mesuar...

pse s'mund te thot dot "kurre" pagani "une besoj" ne kontekstin e melartem?

a nuk kemi te bejme me besimin ne "forcen" e mendimit?

----------


## pagani

> nuk e krahasova mendimin abstrakt me besimin abstrakt... thjesht jam duke mesuar...
> 
> pse s'mund te thot dot "kurre" pagani "une besoj" ne kontekstin e melartem?
> 
> a nuk kemi te bejme me besimin ne "forcen" e mendimit?


Nuk mund te thote "kurre" pagani "une besoj" sepse sic e spjegova me pare disa gjera nuk jane thiesht te verifikueshme (e keshtu te besueshme) si thenia qe "Sokrati eshte i vdekshem".
Per gjerat e tjera mund te thuash vetem "une mendoj". 
Kur dikush thote "une besoj" ne vend qe te thote "une mendoj" ne keto kontekste, ose tregon nje ambicie dhe mendjemadhesi te tepruar intelektuale, ose tru-shplarje. Ne rastin e pare ai duhet ta mbroje kete me argumenta bindese, gje qe eshte e pamundur per vete natyren a "besimit abstrakt". Megjithese, po te jete debatues i zoti, ky mund ti fshehe mire te metat inherente te argumentit per ta paraqitur ate sa me perfekt. Ne rastin e dyte, eshte e kote te argumentosh, se besimtari nuk eshte i interesuar te degjoje argumenta rreth asaj qe ka ngulur ne tru. Ai qe beson, nuk mendon ose ka difekte ne menyren e te menduarit. Keshtu qe ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende, jo, nuk kemi te bejme aspak me besimin ne "forcen" e mendimit.

----------

